# Another Classic Pressure Gauge



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Guys

I have a Pressure Gauge attached to a Portafilter kicking around.

I have already promised to lend it to one person, but save it coming back and sitting in my cupboard for weeks I am happy to set up another Pressure Gauge exchange.

Is this a good idea, or are there too many going on already?

I think to keep it sensible this one would only be open to those not on another list.

Usual rules apply, donation to forum and postage to send it to next person required.

Aaron

---------------------

Waiting List

---------------------

1. Cana (added 25/03/15) - DONE

2. Bennicus (added 26/03/15) - DONE

3. Batfink (added 26/03/15) Currently has PF Gauge (updated 20/04)

4. Sooty (added 13/04/15)

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

CamV6 removed at his request - 07/04/15


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent suggestion, Aaron. There's quite a list for the pressure gauge exchange.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ayah fantastic, can u have a loan of it briefly please?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Do people want the Gauge and PF handle or just the gauge to add to their existing spouted PF Handle?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd personally appreciate the gauge and handle


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Is this just for use on a Gaggia Classic or can it be used on any E61 grouphead machine?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Double Shot, I actually don't know. It is the PF Handle that came with the Classic when I got it.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> I'd personally appreciate the gauge and handle


Consider it done.


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey CamV6 I'll send it to you after I receive it and play around with it.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Cool thanks fellas


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Ah please add me to this list too


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Bennicus said:


> Ah please add me to this list too


You are on the list


----------



## batfink (Feb 28, 2015)

Please add me to the list too. I'd prefer the complete unit too rather than just the gauge, unless that makes postage costs too high.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

batfink said:


> Please add me to the list too. I'd prefer the complete unit too rather than just the gauge, unless that makes postage costs too high.


You are on the list. I am going to send the whole unit as everyone so far has wanted this.

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

This is going in the post today to the first person on the list.

Please get your testing done asap and pop it in the post to the next person.

It weighs 750g so will cost £3.80 to send second class recorded. Remember to make a donation to the forums - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/misc.php?do=donate to say thanks and pay it forward


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Right. Posted to Cana.

I have taken the gauge off of the handle to minimise risk of it getting damaged. It was quite awkward to bubble wrap with it on.

I have included a new roll of PTFE tape in the box so you can take care of any leaks when putting it back together.

Can you make sure this goes back in the box when you post it on

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Let us know when it arrives Cana


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey CamV6 - can you send Cana your address via PM so he can get this in the post to you

Thanks


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Will do


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Address sent


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Guys I've just realised yiu can't do the opv mod on a gaggia baby twin and so there is bugger all point me borrowing this.

I'll pm Cana to not send it to me but to the next person after me which is bennicus

Thank you anyway though

Bennicus could you please PM Cana your address


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok will do, thanks Cam!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey Cana! Have you posted this to Bennicus yet? I am very keen to keep it moving.

Aaron


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

I pm'd my address, he said it'll be collected by the delivery company today so I ought to receive it early next week some time.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Let me know when you get it Bennicus


----------



## Sooty (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Aaron, If possible I'd really like to be added to the list for a loan of this.

Many Thanks


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Sooty said:


> Hi Aaron, If possible I'd really like to be added to the list for a loan of this.
> 
> Many Thanks


No worries


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

I've got it now, hoping to do the setup in the next couple of days. I'll PM Batfink to get his address so it's ready to send off as soon as I'm done.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Bennicus said:


> I've got it now, hoping to do the setup in the next couple of days. I'll PM Batfink to get his address so it's ready to send off as soon as I'm done.


Thanks. I will update the list


----------



## batfink (Feb 28, 2015)

PM replied to with address. Let me know when to expect it Bennicus.

Thanks.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Let me know when you get it Batfink


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

He sent me his address on Thursday and I just posted it this morning, should arrive by Tues or Weds I hope.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Brilliant. Thanks for the quick turnaround. How did you get on with it


----------



## Bennicus (Mar 12, 2015)

Not bad, as usual the standard factory pressure is way higher than it needs to be, it shot over 14 bar quite quickly. Unfortunately as I've read a few times, the coffee deluxe doesn't have an OPV like the classic, but I did find a suitable looking screw to adjust, it didn't make much difference though. One thing I did learn is the sound of the pump changes a lot once it goes over 11, and I can open the steam a little to keep the pressure fairly steady, so I've been playing fun games trying to manually stabilise the pressure, haha! Not sure it's a very pro way to make coffee, but it's fun.


----------



## batfink (Feb 28, 2015)

Package arrived safely, thanks Bennicus.

I probably won't get a chance to do the mod until later in the week. I'll PM Sooty for his address and hopefully send it by Saturday at the latest.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Great stuff. Let me know when you post it and I will update the list

Aaron


----------



## batfink (Feb 28, 2015)

Mod done and donation made. Only issue I had was the gauge fluctuated very rapidly between just over 10 bar and 12 bar (at a speed similar to the flapping of hummingbird wings). I couldn't get it to stay stable. I've adjusted the pressure down to a happy medium. Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

That tends to happen if there is already water in there.

Try emptying it and trying again


----------



## batfink (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks. That sorted it (the instructions I followed said to fill the pf first). My "happy medium" is almost bang on so I'll stick with that. PF should hopefully make its way to the post office tomorrow.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Great stuff thanks . Let me know once posted and I will update the list


----------



## batfink (Feb 28, 2015)

Posted yesterday so should be with Sooty Mon/Tues next week.


----------



## Sooty (Jan 7, 2015)

It has arrived safely with me - many thanks Batfink. There's no one on the list after me at the moment, so I guess I'll send it back to you Aaron when I've finished. Should have time to do the mod by the end of the week.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Sooty.

Let me know when you are done and I will send you my address.

Ideal timing as I plan to sell the machine next week and will need the portafilter handle back


----------



## Sooty (Jan 7, 2015)

OPV Mod done (easy to do with right bit of kit - thanks again Aaron) & donation made to forum. PM me your address Aaron and I'll get it straight in the post to you


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Sooty!

I go this back when I got into work yesterday


----------

